# Looking for Central California Breeder



## billy (May 19, 2011)

New and been educating myself. Looking for a pack breeder to work with in cen cal area. No breed mix inparticular. Thanks


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in Utah and got my last goat from sweetgoatmama in Oregon. 

I am very pleased with size and temperament. I took delivery sight unseen at the last rendy when we met in Wyoming.

I have two that I got from a local breeder of "pack goats" which are not nearly the size and though I got them at about the same age, they are not nearly as gregarious as 'Pig'. 

I almost took some goats from Colorado, but in casual conversation they let out that they thought 140#s was a large goat. Some pack goat breeders are just dairy goat breeders pawning off their unwanted male stock.

Though there are no standards, I don't consider a goat less than 200# a pack goat, it is merely a goat that packs. I am sure I will get in trouble for that statement ;-)

I guess I'm saying that the initial investment in traveling to get one is small compared to the investment of time and energy through the rest of its life that I will buy from a distance from good stock.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

There's Butt-Head Pack goats in Rough and Ready, and Rodney York in North Fork (I believe).


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> Though there are no standards, I don't consider a goat less than 200# a pack goat, it is merely a goat that packs. I am sure I will get in trouble for that statement


tsk tsk tsk!
Weight has nothing to do with it.
A fat goat can weigh 200#! A Lazy Goat can weigh 200#!

It is more about Stamina and Attitude.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> I almost took some goats from Colorado, but in casual conversation they let out that they thought 140#s was a large goat. Some pack goat breeders are just dairy goat breeders pawning off their unwanted male stock.


You may of missed out on some decent sized goats.
People are not always able to determine size unless they have scales on hand. You do not know how many times I have went and looked at a 15 hand horse that was 14 or 16 hands. People just guess. 
And even if the horse was 15 hands. Then weight comes into the size ratio.
15 hands at 600 to 700 lbs is a scrawny horse. But do not ask the people to tell
you. They will invaribly guess wrong. Just got to go look for yourself.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Butt Head Packgoats has awesome huge goats. I got Noggin from them and he is outstanding in all ways.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

The biggest goat I had ever seen in my life a guy had purchased from Butt-Head Packgoats. I went up and met the family at Butt-Head and saw their goats, they were very nice people and the goats gorgeous. 

Although I never met Rodney York in person, I emailed and talked on the phone and he was very helpful and he sent me photos of some of his wethers and they were also nice looking pack-goats. He told me he had done a 50 day solo trip in the mountains with three of his goats - wow. Since he did have some adults available, I may buy my next one from him (IF I buy another).

My just about 4 yr old Saanen wether originally came from Carolyn Eddy but I bought him from a guy in Redding, CA. The goat weight-tape says he's around 195 pounds, but could be a little more, not sure. He's a nice goat too! My just about 9 month old Saanen came from a random person and not from pack-goat stock, so we'll see. Weight-tape says he's about 110 pounds, but not sure how accurate that is. He's got a lot of get up and go on the trail though!


----------

